# [VERKAUF] Asus ENGTX480/2DI Retail, mini-HDMI, 2x DVI



## MaxPayne0021 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe hier noch eine ASUS ENGTX480 in meinem Rechner werkeln die ich 
gerne, aufgrund mangelnder 3D Vision Leistung, verkaufen möchte.

Die Karte ist vom 16.04.2010, wurde nur von dem automatischen Übertaktungsprogramm von Asus angerührt und funktioniert tadellos.

Meine Preisvorstellungen bewegen sich zwischen 300 - 350 Euro, sind also
 dementsprechend verhandelbar. Rechnung, Orginalverpackung etc. werden 
natürlich auch mitgeschickt, um ggf. nötigen Garantieanspruch geltend 
machen zu können.

Wer Interesse hat meldet sich bitte bei mir via mail an  Maxpayne0021@hotmail.com  (Bitte keine Kommentare dazu, die ist schon 10 Jahre alt) oder hier im Thread.

Weitere Details zur Karte:

Anschlussart	
PCIe 2.0 x16

Stromversorgung	
Anschluss	1x 6-pin-Grafikkartenanschluss
Anschluss	1x 8-pin-Grafikkartenanschluss
max. Verbrauch	ca. 250 Watt (bei Volllast)

Grafikchip	
Bezeichnung	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480
Taktfrequenz Chip	700 MHz
Stream Prozessoren	480
Shader-Takt	1401 MHz
Shader Model	5.0
Full Screen Anti Aliasing	32 x
DirectX Version	11
OpenGL Version	3.2
CUDA	1

Speicher	
Vorhanden	1536 MB
Typ	GDDR5
Taktfrequenz	3696 MHz
Speicheranbindung	384 Bit
RAMDAC	
primärer	400 MHz
sekundärer	400 MHz

Auflösungen	
1024x768x32Bit	200 Hz
1280x1024x32Bit	170 Hz
1600x1200x32Bit	120 Hz
2048x1536x32Bit	85 Hz
2560x1600x32Bit 60 Hz (Dual Link)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Raveeen (hier noch unter Maxpayne gelistet    )


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Dezember 2010)

Ist nicht wirklich das richtige Forum oder


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (14. Dezember 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ist nicht wirklich das richtige Forum oder


Inwiefern? PCGames im Allgemeinen oder der Thread Kaufberatung (hab leider nix passenderes gefunden) im speziellen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Dezember 2010)

*Private Kleinanzeigen* 

*Edit Rabowke:*
Done.


----------

